# Pray for My Baby to Come Home!



## KsKatt

The left eye had sunk in to the point the lashes were turned under and began to brush against the eye. The eye had no sight but did have pain. We decided to remove the eye.
I will spare you the pics of the surgery. Here she is basically healed.


When I was loading her in the trailer, the people informed me that their stallion had "gotten to her". 
When her teeth were floated the vet guessed her at right around 20, there are no signs of her having foaled before.
So often people struggle to get pregnancies in their mares. But then there are the oops babies from one breeding. With all her issues, I was hoping but did finally get her checked to find that she was, indeed, in foal.:shock:


----------



## KsKatt

Luvy got very large, 


And, on March 14, 2013, she produced this;


We named her Belle. I even have some of her birth on video. I had gotten a baby monitor w/ camera and set it up in her stall.


----------



## KsKatt

Sorry for my inexperience w/ the video. Trying to get my vet on the phone at the same time didn't help!

Luvy turned out be an excellent mommy. Bell, an independent child that could try the soul of a saint!





This is daddy;


----------



## KsKatt

On July 31, at four and a half months, she managed to jab a piece of wire into her knee.



We made the trip to Kansas State U Vet hospital (after the vet removed the wire, cleaned and wrapped the knee)



Brought her home, with a clean bill of health on Aug 4.


----------



## SummerShy

I'm sorry for my pre-mature response. Obviously you're still going through the story and I must wait!


----------



## KsKatt

After tons of soul searching and meeting a young lady that seemed to click with Belle. I decided to give Belle to the girl (young woman, she is 20).


Things went off when she moved to New York. Still talking about Belle, now called Prada, and how she looked forward to the future. She already had/has a mare that might need to be retired in the next 4 to 5 years. M is from New York and the horses would be living at her Mom's farm. The trip was a breeze, great updates, until.
Prada was given to a friend with cancer as therapy. I am feeling all those things about how when you sell or give away a horse you have no say. She is not mine. I have to say that I missed her even more than I thought I would. 

Recently M moved back to Kansas. No updates in a while so, I sent a message. 
The story is that M heard the cancer friend wants to "get rid of" Prada because every time she works with her she gets hurt. My Belle is a very laid back filly that takes everything in stride. I have to wonder what is being done that this filly is now exhibiting an unsafe behavior.
M said that she sent a friend over to get the filly and now the "psychotic bwitch" (M's words) is demanding $300.


----------



## KsKatt

I was stunned. I would buy Prada, but she's in New Yok and I'm in Kansas. M said she is going to NY to get her mare after she and hubby get a house in the country. She could bring her with her. OK, I offer the $300. plus another $100. as a start towards Prada's care.
The response is that her friend, the one she sent over in the first place I guess, doesn't have any room to board her. 
Does anybody know of a place that would give us temporary sanctuary in the are of Buffalo, New York?
I have a lot of confusion here. I just wish I could go myself! I hate not knowing so much and not being able to do anything!!:-x:-(


----------



## franknbeans

OK-and you are the one on HT that I have wanted to reply to for 3 days, but the admins have yet to approve or whatever-my membership so that I can post. 

First of all, Appleton, nor Lockport, are "north Buffalo" as someone has said. Lockport is likely your best bet to get help. However-I will suggest that you first try to get this person [PM for email] to send out an email with your story. she (her name is Amy) is like the horse network guru of Western NY. If you send her your email and story she will forward it to her network, which is huge, and probably your best chance of help. Her network covers ALL of western NY and then some. I do believe even the one or 2 rescues I know of are in her network. If not-I can get you their names if needed. I am from Buffalo, lived in Lockport (DH is from there) but really have few horsey contacts there any more. I am about 100 miles away, and do not have a place for one, even temporarily, since I board.

Good luck


----------



## KsKatt

SummerShy said:


> I'm sorry for my pre-mature response. Obviously you're still going through the story and I must wait!


I'm sorry! I have slow satellite and, well very slow everything. Some times when I've tried to post something I've had it disappear, from taking so long. Sooooo, I make lots of little posts!


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans, you are even better than anything I could hope for! I had been trying to search for rescues and, I'm just so incredibly tech challenged!
I could understand if M is hesitant because she's embarrassed, but if anybody is to have any blame it is me. I gave my baby away in the first place. 
Trying to get info from M is like pulling teeth. Which is scary, maybe she's hiding something worse. I can't go there.
I'd love to know what happened to the horses staying at her Mom's farm? Now there's no room at a friend's? Anyway, I'll get busy. Thank you so much!!


----------



## franknbeans

Fingers crossed this works for you. Appleton is pretty rural but also pretty small, and most know each other from my experience….I was the nursing supervisor at the local hospital years ago, and can vouch for the fact that they all pretty much know each other….and many are related. lol


----------



## SummerShy

KsKatt said:


> I'm sorry! I have slow satellite and, well very slow everything. Some times when I've tried to post something I've had it disappear, from taking so long. Sooooo, I make lots of little posts!


That's more than okay, sorry about that  

I will say a prayer for your Belle, that somebody is able to help you in the way you need it now and that you're able to bring her home smoothly.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## KsKatt

Thanks for the good wishes! 
I probably went through more with this filly in her first 6 months than horses I had for years. Shoot, before she was born! We were all so worried about Luvy, how she would handle foaling at her age and if the foal would be healthy. 
Having her back would also fulfill my curiosity about if she's going to have any color changes. Probably not, but with a loud black and white paint daddy and sorrel w/ blanket POA mommy. Is she going to stay a dark bay? I know horses don't develop paint patterns, but I have a hope for spots. I want to see if her hooves stripe and any mottled skin show up. She's got the sclera!


----------



## aspin231

Please keep us updated, I'm hopeful this turns out well for you and the filly.
*crosses fingers*


----------



## KsKatt

I sent the email, day before yesterday. I haven't heard anything back yet. Your friend, franknbeans, may just be busy, but it would be so nice to know she got it. With all that she does, she has got to be one busy lady!! Patience is not one of my strengths even when I'm not worried. The last thing I want, is to be pushy. 
All the things that go through my mind, not knowing. M's friend saying that Belle, didn't look all that good. What did that mean, did she look depressed, skinny, injured??? Is this woman advertising or even just talking to lots of people (about wanting to getting rid of her). Anybody could come up and offer money and walk away with Belle? Then she'd be lost forever?? If she didn't look good then, what does she look like now? What is happening to her on a daily basis?
The not knowing may be the worst part, or maybe not. I just hate this!!


----------



## tmhmisty

I hope all goes well and you get Belle back!


----------



## franknbeans

First, she is not a friend, just someone whose email network I am on, since around here, there is no really organized way of getting word out about shows, events, missing horses, anything. SHe sends out emails a couple of times a week, typically, in batches of sorts. I may not get anything for days, then will get 10 or something. Yu sent the email on Friday-this is the weekend, in the summer, and likely she is busy with her own horses. Unfortunately, you will have to be patient. In the meantime, if I were in your shoes, I would be contacting M and seeing what the deal is. YOu should be playing this from more than one angle, IMO.

Have you been watching the Buffalo AND Rochester Craiglist? Might be worth while. YOu could try contacting Begin Again Rescue, but they are about 50 miles (at least) away and I am not sure if they can help you.


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> First, she is not a friend, just someone whose email network I am on, since around here, there is no really organized way of getting word out about shows, events, missing horses, anything. SHe sends out emails a couple of times a week, typically, in batches of sorts. I may not get anything for days, then will get 10 or something. Yu sent the email on Friday-this is the weekend, in the summer, and likely she is busy with her own horses. Unfortunately, you will have to be patient. In the meantime, if I were in your shoes, I would be contacting M and seeing what the deal is. YOu should be playing this from more than one angle, IMO.
> 
> Have you been watching the Buffalo AND Rochester Craiglist? Might be worth while. YOu could try contacting Begin Again Rescue, but they are about 50 miles (at least) away and I am not sure if they can help you.


As I have said, I am in contact with M, every single day. Getting info out of her is like pulling teeth. Today she, finally, gave me a name. I'm not having luck finding her using the fb search. I'm googling next.
Asking for help here, anywhere IS trying to work more than one angle.
I've looked at the Buffalo cl, I will try Rochester, thank you.
I tried searching equine rescue in Buffalo, to get as close as possible, but still wasn't sure where most of them are. Guess I just need to buy a New York map, so I can lay it out in front of me. I'll check into Begin Again now.


----------



## KsKatt

Could somebody please check out the "16 month filly" on the Rochester craigslist? Please!! If it is her,this owner knows she comes from Kansas, if I send an email she may figure that it is somebody connected to M and not reply. 
16 months old, right color, right body, no socks, I just wish I could see the star better, but it looks awfully close.


----------



## franknbeans

Email sent, as follows:
Hi-I am inquiring about the filly you have listed on Craigslist.

Why are you selling her? Do you have her mom? Know who the parents are? How big would you guess she will mature? I would love to know how she is bred to see if she would suit my purposes, and also to have some idea of trainability/personality and mature size.

You say she is UTD on vaccines-does she have a current coggins? Is she good for the farrier?

I am in the Rochester Metro area, where are you located?

Thanks-XXXX

Now, OP-what are your plans if it IS her? You should be prepared to get a shipper to come get her, which will likely not be cheap.


----------



## KsKatt

I sent the link to M. She is suddenly on the ball and said she has someone that's going to go get her. 
I don't know if I should be joyful or terrified, terrified that this is going to not work. 
I'm going to send M my phone #, again, and beg her to call me. 

I called Begin Again rescue and got voice mail. I don't know if they would hold her, for a fee of course. 
M said she will bring her to Kansas when she picks up her other horse. 
Believe me I wish to God I was in charge. I wish I just knew what is happening!!


----------



## KsKatt

Is there a website for shippers? Just to be prepared.
When I took her to KSU, for the wire in her knee, it cost close to $2,000.
Does it sound like I wouldn't pay?


----------



## franknbeans

I believe there is or you could do a search here or ask folks. 

No it did not sound like you were not willing to pay at all but I think you need to be prepared that it will certainly not be a cheap date so to speak. I actually know one. I will get you the info later. He is south of buffalo. He and his wife also have a boarding barn just FYI. Too bad this was not a week or so ago. One just brought a horse to our farm from Kentucky and that may have been cheaper 

I will message you later with the one I know personally through a friend and reining folks.


----------



## KsKatt

A lady from Begin Again horse rescue called. We had a good talk, then she confirmed with others in the rescue. They are having one of their group send an email, right now, to the ad. 
If M has gotten Belle, the filly will be gone. My faith in M is little of nothing, so I fully expect to hear Belle is available. At which time I will "donate" $300. to the rescue for them to use to buy her. The wonderful woman said they have room and could keep Belle for up to 30 days. I assured her I will pay for the sanctuary. They don't "board" horses so that's what I'm calling it. 
Whatever M has or hasn't done, there is an actual plan in progress!
I will update as soon as I can when I have news.
It looks like I probably will need transport!

Please don't stop praying, I will not stop feeling queasy until I have proof Belle is safe!


----------



## dkb811

Prayers that your beloved Belle is found safe and sound!


----------



## dkb811

I am looking at the pics of the 16 month filly on CL..trying to compare them with your pictures. Sure does look very close to me. Good luck to you


----------



## franknbeans

I will let you know if I get an answer also, and my BO knows the lady who runs Begin again. If we have to we can work together on this. Let me know if you still want the transporters name….I can get it at any time.


----------



## dkb811

franknbeans said:


> I will let you know if I get an answer also, and my BO knows the lady who runs Begin again. If we have to we can work together on this. Let me know if you still want the transporters name….I can get it at any time.


You are a God send to KS!


----------



## KsKatt

dkb811 said:


> I am looking at the pics of the 16 month filly on CL..trying to compare them with your pictures. Sure does look very close to me. Good luck to you


M said that it is absolutely her. The pics in the ad are ones from shortly after the latest owner got her. M says they (the pics) are on owner's fb page. The page I can't find. According to M, right after the pics were taken Belle stayed in a box stall, no turn out, for 2 months.
I wouldn't be surprised if that is when the woman started having issues. Keep a baby locked up, I'd act out.:evil:


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> I will let you know if I get an answer also, and my BO knows the lady who runs Begin again. If we have to we can work together on this. Let me know if you still want the transporters name….I can get it at any time.


I got your pm, thank you!
It's back to a waiting game. M said that her friend has made contact. Exactly what, I don't know. I have dealt with cl. Sending a response is step one, getting a message back... whenever the seller gets around to it. Then setting up a time to see horse, when both parties are available. I would think a seller of a horse would be highly motivated to respond and meet quickly. We all know the cost of daily maintenance!:shock:
Lots of people making contact! That's cool, as long as owner doesn't think she can start a bidding war. She would be disappointed here.

At this moment I would love verification Belle IS still there. Pray someone didn't show up with $100. cash and take her. Cash talks and people, from my experience, rarely take their ads down in a timely manner.
I sure wish the ad had included a phone number or text, not just email.

Please keep praying!!


----------



## dkb811

KsKatt said:


> M said that it is absolutely her. The pics in the ad are ones from shortly after the latest owner got her. M says they (the pics) are on owner's fb page. The page I can't find. According to M, right after the pics were taken Belle stayed in a box stall, no turn out, for 2 months.
> I wouldn't be surprised if that is when the woman started having issues. Keep a baby locked up, I'd act out.:evil:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811

Locked up for 2 months, how sad. Glad you are getting Belle back. Well , hopefully you are. Continued prayers for you and Belle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Subbing. Good luck.


----------



## franknbeans

OP-this is your girl. Here is the email I got back last night.

_Hi K, reason I am selling appy filly, is because I had a double masectomy done on June 11,2014 I got her the day I was diagnosed with breast cancer! My healing process will take about a year to 18 months! I don't want her to sit that long! She was born in Kansas and owners moved here in march 2014 then they were transferred back to a Kansas base(Air Force ) in May that is when I bought her! Currently she is 14 hands at 16 months! Get dam is a red roan appy and sire is a black n white pinto!her coggins is current done march 2014, good for the farrier and being wormed! Got her rabies shot July 2014! Just needs her 5/1 and wnv shots! She has a really nice temper men for a youngster! If I didn't have this surgery she wouldn't be going anyplace! Beth_
Sent from my iPhone

She then sent another email that she is in Holley, NY, east of Rochester.

Now, how do you want to proceed? Wait and see what the rescue hears? If I am going to help, I would have to go see her before Thursday of this week, as I am having out of town guests arrive late wednesday. And next week only available Monday as I am going out of town. I would be willing to go see her and check on her condition if you want, but am not in a position to actually purchase her for you right now.

I will not answer the email until I hear from you. I would guess the rescue probably got an answer last night also.


----------



## franknbeans

Just got an email that the filly is no longer available. I am hoping the rescue got her. I did sort of ask……whether she was sold already? Hoping she got a good home, etc and we will see what she says.


----------



## egrogan

Uggh, just read through this whole thread, adding in some positive thoughts. 

Frank, you are a wonderful person to help out a situation like this. 

Is Horseforum a representation of the best of humanity? For every awful story coming out of the horse world, this site gives me hope.


----------



## franknbeans

I am hoping that she is in safe hands and that the OP will come back and let us all know what is going on.


----------



## KsKatt

The rep from the rescue got an email saying the she is "not available at this time", who says that?

I feel like I'm on a rope suspended over Hell.


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> I am hoping that she is in safe hands and that the OP will come back and let us all know what is going on.


Could you please pm me the contact, email address, or whatever it is that was on the email you got from the seller.
Do you think if I contacted her and told her my side of the story, the truth about Belle's history and how much I want her home, she'd talk to me? Maybe the sale isn't a done deal. It sounds like it's not one of "my" people"


----------



## franknbeans

I have sent you the info, but it was just the original craigslist email. Are you sure "m" didn't get her?

I will keep checking ads around here, but the original ad is gone.


----------



## anndankev

subbing, hoping for the best


----------



## franknbeans

Well, I have given the OP all the info I have right now. I just got another email from the current owner(who was looking to sell) and this is what she said.

_My son decided we should keep her since we only have had her 3 months he wants to see what she will mature too! He said he would train her for me so i can show her next year in some local shows! and my grandson was upset when he saw the ad too! 
_

So-that is that. I suggested the OP contact this lady and let her know that if she ever has reason to sell, she will take her.


----------



## Roperchick

At least it sounds like she's in a good home.

Wow that lady really loves get exclamation points lol

Franknbeans I'll say what everybody else is saying....you're awesome! Haha


----------



## franknbeans

Thanks-and you know what-as much as the OP wants her back-I have to say that if she can give a lady with cancer some happiness-that is a really good thing.

Sometimes all we need is a reason to go on. She may be just that for this lady…..and perhaps she was trying to rehome to "protect" her family if something happened. Who knows. People who get bad news sometimes react quickly and regret it.

I would tho, if I were the OP (which I am not) keep in touch with this lady. They both seem to love this filly and want the best for her.


----------



## KsKatt

Oh, I would be thrilled to have Belle with someone who would love her. That was why I gave her away in the first place, it broke my heart and I cried my eyes out watching the trailer pull out of my driveway. My dream was for Belle to be with someone with lots of time and love. 
I do have to admit I did not like the looks of that stall in the pic, that does give me pause. But, if they truly want her, she wouldn't be in that stall much. I also didn't like the halter on all the time. But, nothing is perfect, I am far from it. 
I don't know what the problem is with my computer, but it wouldn't let me respond to the listing. It, the computer, kept asking me about ip addresses or something that I don't understand. I asked the lady at the rescue to email her with all my info. 
I feel like franknbeans has already done so much. If the time has run out, to respond, I will put up an ad of my own on Rochester cl. Saying I just want to share Belle's history and pictures.
I need to get ready to go to the store. I will update you as soon as I'm back, or have any info.


----------



## franknbeans

If you want, you can forward me a message via PM and I will send it to her in response to her email. I had a hard time using the CL address myself. Finally had to email it to myself as a link. If she knows pretty much anyone in the horse world around here, chances are she has heard about your email that was distributed to the email group this am.

Everyone has their own preferences in taking care of horses. As long as she is loved and cared for, that is all that really matters.


----------



## franknbeans

Well-it looks like we have a happy ending, even if it was not the one we thought we wanted at first. Here is the message I received from the filly's current owner, with her email so that the OP can stay in contact with her. I have forwarded it to the OP a couple of ways so that I am sure she has it. 

Looking forward to updates on this little girl as she grows!

_Hi K i would love to keep in contact with the original owner of prada. And see her pics of her sire and dam. She is a sweetie and such a ham. My grandkids love her so much! When i got her I had just been diagnosed with breast cancer, it's been a long haul! But they believe they got it all, since i had a double masectomy I did not need further treatments! I told everyone that prada was going to be my lope for hope horse and she was going to wear pink, when I start to show her! I am not on fb anymore to much drama! So if she has an email she can email me: XXXXXXX anytime thanks 
_


----------



## anndankev

Wonder if she would be interested in joining HF ?


----------



## egrogan

That's great news. OP, hope this gives you the answers you were looking for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Annandkev-I did tell her about us, as I was explaining some of the story about how I got involved. So-she is aware. Perhaps over time OP can convince her.


----------



## KsKatt

I got an email from B (Prada/Belle's current owner) I responded, giving her a link to a thread I made in a cat forum way back when. It has lots of baby pictures, some including the dam.

What hurts is how M had to have just been being hurtful. I had been talking to friends about my own physical limitations and large number of animals I care for (almost all rescues) I said it would be so wonderful for her to have someone young that had fewer horses, more time, energy. A mutual friend on fb sent Megan to me. We had long talks, I got to see Megan's other horse and where Belle would live. Megan's other horse is in her late teens, Megen said and Belle would be her replacement when she retired, in a few years. That would give Belle lots of time to grow and mature. I am a firm believer in not starting horses too young. It seemed perfect. She came and picked Belle up. 
There was lots of contact, pictures and a couple of visits. It was after the move to NY that contact slowed way down.Yhen M gave her to "a woman" with cancer. M made it sound like the cancer had been around quite a while and Belle was therapy. I was ok with that, I liked that Belle could help someone. I was concerned that if the cancer was that bad, is the woman going to die? Then what?


----------



## KsKatt

Contact really went down, then the news that M was coming back to Kansas. 
Oh, hubby is in the military and was looking at getting out. I was not informed that the plan was to go to New York, one reason I liked M was that they would be close, going to New York was a shock. But, M had said, the horses would be staying at her Mom's farm until they got their own place. It sounded like a good plan.
All of a sudden, hubby gets promoted, stays in the military and they come back to Kansas. I hear nothing at first, so I contacted M for info. From there it turned into the nightmare. Remember, this is what I was hearing from M.
Megan goes on about the current owner, B, is "getting rid of" Prada because of getting hurt every time B worked with her. Made it sound as if Prada is being abused, to act out. Talks about her being shut in a stall, 24/7 for two solid months. Said that she (M) sent a friend over to get Prada, if B wants her gone, fine. Well, here is where M starts saying B has become a "psycho b-witch" and demands money for what has been spent. The messages are few and very short, cryptic little notes about Prada "not looking well", how I would not want to see her because she looks so bad.
I listened because, well I had trusted her with my baby to begin with, and why would she lie? It never crossed my mind that she would say things that she knew would hurt me, just for what??
I never did anything bad to her, why would she, intentionally cause me so much pain?? I don't understand.
I always have said that I like animals way better than people, for good reason. I've seen what humans do to animals, and each other. I just never imagined someone would be so hateful to me, when my only crime was giving them a great gift. I gave her my baby, what did I ever do to deserve this?

The only thing that makes this bearable is that I do believe Prada/Belle is in good hands. And the people I have met here. Thank you for helping me remember that there are wonderful people in the world!


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like Megan is an attention starved drama queen.


----------



## stevenson

I would stop listening to Megan and only talk to B about the horse. Maybe she can send you pics .


----------



## KsKatt

Oh, I have said nothing to M. Unless B has said something to her, she doesn't know we are in contact. In one of the emails B said that she has "Written her off" She said that M was mean and nasty to her. B is happy to be able to get info on Bella, Megan stopped telling her anything. B's email this am asked for Bella's birthdate. 

M has sent me a quick message that "the owner" decided to keep her (Bella).

I would love to see the look on M's face, if she ever heard. If she does contact me and make any comments, I may tell her. But otherwise I have no interest in having anything to do with her.


----------



## KsKatt

I feel like my head is spinning. I just got an email from B that she is going to have to sell Belle, for financial reasons.
I'm not going to ask, pry into her business. I just bet that, even with insurance cancer/double mastectomy would be costly.
I guess I'm back to hunting for a shipper. I did ask B for her address so I can get an estimate. 
Am I being selfish? I can handle having her and there are trainers here. I have regretted her being gone. I'm not having to "rescue" her, but I hate her going to someone I don't know (don't get to pick).


----------



## Yogiwick

No you are not being selfish.

You're just back where you were a few weeks ago, except better off because you're in contact with the current owner.

If the owner genuinely cares about her she should be glad to have you standing by!

Just be careful she doesn't hike up the price because she knows you'll pay it. Doesn't sound likely but you never know.


----------



## KsKatt

Is there anyone who can make sense of this? 

I asked B for her address so that I can get shipping costs. She sent me an email back pretty quickly. She gave me her address, followed by this statement. This is a quote.
"if u can't take her back cause of shipping cost, she will stay here, cause i would not want her to go to anyone but with u."

If B is having to sell Bella for financial reasons. How could she be able to keep her just because I couldn't take her?? She has said she doesn't want to sell, well shoot after all the gushing about how everybody loves Bella, her one mare sees Bella as her baby and "they are inseparable", etc. It would be pretty desperate to have to sell her, for financial reasons. 
I am so confused. It just seems fishy.


----------



## Celeste

Did she offer her to you at a fair price?


----------



## KsKatt

What's the difference between coggins and vet health certificate? 
I so know nothing about all this kind of stuff!:-(


----------



## KsKatt

The price is the same $300. she was asking before. I'm just scared of what the shipping might run.


----------



## Celeste

The coggins is a blood test. The health certificate is an additional paper that states that a federally accredited veterinarian has looked at the horse and assessed that the horse is not showing signs of contagious disease. 

Just check on shipping costs and decide from there. I don't think you can argue with $300 for somebody to have taken care of her for so long.


----------



## dkb811

Wow, a lot of twists and turns in this story! Just a few days ago she was saying that she was going to keep her, that Belle was going to be her Lope for Hope horse. She took the CL for sale ad down because her grandkids love her so much. Now, she's decided to sell her to you?
I'm not sure what to think! Maybe the lady really wants to keep her but reality has set in that she can't afford her. I just don't know. Good luck to you and Belle


----------



## Roperchick

theres alot of shipping companies that go thru Dallas. i think its like a 5 hr drive from yall. do you have your own truck/trailer?


----------



## KsKatt

dkb811 said:


> Wow, a lot of twists and turns in this story! Just a few days ago she was saying that she was going to keep her, that Belle was going to be her Lope for Hope horse. She took the CL for sale ad down because her grandkids love her so much. Now, she's decided to sell her to you?
> I'm not sure what to think! Maybe the lady really wants to keep her but reality has set in that she can't afford her. I just don't know. Good luck to you and Belle


That's what I'm talking about, that I could understand that part. But then to turn around and say that if I can't afford the shipping that Belle would stay with her "cause I would not want her to go to anyone but with you".
Either she has to sell her or not. My not being able to take Belle would not change B's financial situation.:?
Just when I think I understand what's going on, there's another twist.:think:


----------



## aspin231

KsKatt said:


> Just when I think I understand what's going on, there's another twist.:think:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=truHqdF50Hg

...especially at 0:10!

Keep us updated. I'm just glad to hear the filly is okay, and I hope you find a way to get her home.


----------



## egrogan

As hard as it is, I wouldn't worry about all the potential reasons "why" the seller has done anything she's done. I'd just act quickly to get the horse, now that she's offered her for sale and put a fair price on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Didn't I send you a shipper to check with? If not, let me know, I will resend the info. The advantage of her wanting Belle with out is that perhaps you can wait for a shipper going in that direction, as opposed to having to make a trip to take Belle alone.
It definitely gives you more options.


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> Didn't I send you a shipper to check with? If not, let me know, I will resend the info. The advantage of her wanting Belle with out is that perhaps you can wait for a shipper going in that direction, as opposed to having to make a trip to take Belle alone.
> It definitely gives you more options.


Yes you did, I sent them an email. But... are you ready for the next twist?

If I wasn't living this nonsense I'm not sure I would believe it!:?
This am I get an email from B saying that her son contacted her (don't these people ever talk before writing ads or sending me emails??) saying he will help her. So, she is able to keep Belle after all.

After all of this, I wish I could believe anything any more.


----------



## Yogiwick

Honestly, I would offer her a little more and say I will have her picked up on x day.

Way too much drama. I would want to know she was safe.


----------



## KsKatt

Yogiwick said:


> Honestly, I would offer her a little more and say I will have her picked up on x day.
> 
> Way too much drama. I would want to know she was safe.



Were I to do that, to offer her extra money, I risk offending her. Making it sound like I think she's greedy and holding out for more money; that I don't believe her multiple claims of loving Bella. I risk offending her and losing all contact.

You have no idea what questions I've wanted to ask, comments I wanted to make, but don't dare. I am walking on a tightrope. There is so much I have trouble believing, but should I call her on it I risk losing the one thing that I do have.


----------



## Yogiwick

I definitely understand. It's an awkward situation. :/


----------



## Roperchick

maybe that what she meant in the first place that if you couldnt take her then she would keep her....that her son would take the horse.

sorry youre dealing with all this drama :/


----------



## stevenson

email, tell her, I have been in contact with shipping company's and we were in the process of setting up times.. are you sure you dont want to sell her back to me ? 
She sounds like an emotional wreck, or this is all for drama and attention.


----------



## dkb811

Was wondering if anything new has developed with this back and forth story. Are you staying in touch with Belle's owner?


----------



## Shoebox

Oh my god I am sorry you are going through this. That filly is absolutely GORGEOUS. I would gladly take her off your hands and give her the most loving home she could ever have once I had the space to keep her - which sadly will not be for another year or two. 

I am in love with her! I dearly hope you get her back, I will be keeping up on this thread for updates. such a crazy story, I am sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## KsKatt

Let's see, first issue was she didn't have the strength to care for Bella plus the horses she already has; son saw ad and jumped in.
Second, financial issues (well she is dealing with cancer, a double mastectomy; I don't care how good your insurance is- there are still tons of bills) I'm back to looking at the shipping estimates I'd gotten. But, did ask if she had spoken to son. Yup, talked to son he wants to help.
Third, son may not be able to help train, knee surgery coming up. She'd been thinking about it and wants to give her to me for free. I didn't even blink before I replied. Bella is 17 months old now. She doesn't need trained for quite some time. Discuss with son. Yup, again, I'm right, talked to son. Keeping her.

I am ready to say yes and just go for it, but, I get shipper lined up and she changes her mind. I just want her to make up her mind!:???:
It would be a huge help if she'd talk to her son BEFORE placing ads or offering the filly to me.:?

Shoebox, don't I know it! I have regretted letting her go from the start of all this. I would do whatever I had to to get her back. I just want it to be sure nobody makes more drama.
I'm am so emotionally drained.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I've followed this thread with interest, and I am ecstatic that you found her and are in touch with the owner.

I know how hard this must be for you, and it is draining. But look at it from her perspective. She's very, very sick. The little girl is something she enjoys and cares for even if she can't alone. She's probably trying to deal with her head saying to let you take her, and her heart wanting her to stay. Just my two cents.

Hope it works out for the little girl, and you get peace of mind soon.


----------



## Corporal

Prayers sent for you and Belle. **hugs**


----------



## KsKatt

It's been relatively quiet. One positive to come out of this, in the past 2 months I've lost 10 lbs!


----------



## KsKatt

Just an update that all is still quiet. I still feel, a little, on the edge. I wish M hadn't worked so hard to hurt and scare me, makes it hard to know what to believe. How long is it going to take before I can open an email from B without my heart skipping a beat? It is better and getting better every time. 
B has sent a couple of pics, one is one of the shots from the ad but bigger. I felt like I was seeing mottling on Belle's face, and I was right! I had a filly before that was born solid, I had to contort to get the pic of a tiny bit of mottling on her udder. I was surprised to get full ApHC papers. She developed mottling on her face and then, shed out her second year with two little spots on her hip. By four she looked like she had stood out in a snowstorm! It was cool the way her color and mottling had changed. Since Belle has developed mottling I just feel like she will color. I am grateful for the chance to see it happen, no matter where she is!


----------



## KsKatt

Hell may be resuming! I got a fb message saying that B (again) needs to sell Bella. She said her husbands ms is getting worse and she just can't handle 5 horses.
This poor woman seems to have all the bad fortune! 
I have to wonder where this son, who is suppose to be helping, who has convinced her to keep Bella every other time, is!
The only way this is going to be over is for Bella to come home, to me. Otherwise I am always going to be waiting for the, proverbial, other shoe to drop.
I asked her if she has spoken to everyone, and to tell them they need to walk a day in her shoes.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## PaintedHeart

Subbing! I hope everything works out, it sounds like a pretty tricky situation.


----------



## dkb811

KsKatt said:


> Hell may be resuming! I got a fb message saying that B (again) needs to sell Bella. She said her husbands ms is getting worse and she just can't handle 5 horses.
> This poor woman seems to have all the bad fortune!
> I have to wonder where this son, who is suppose to be helping, who has convinced her to keep Bella every other time, is!
> The only way this is going to be over is for Bella to come home, to me. Otherwise I am always going to be waiting for the, proverbial, other shoe to drop.
> I asked her if she has spoken to everyone, and to tell them they need to walk a day in her shoes.
> Back to the drawing board.


 You have got be kidding!!! She's back to wanting to sell again? This is crazy! Something seems fishy with this whole story. I feel like Belle would be better off with you. Praying you get her back soon!


----------



## egrogan

I've gotten a bit lost in the developments. Have you put an offer to buy on the table? Was it accepted? Do you have a timeline for when you can go get her?

Sounds like this poor woman has a lot of uncertainty in her life right now!


----------



## franknbeans

Hurry up and get her before the Md gives her hubby his IV steroids and he gets better.


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> Hurry up and get her before the Md gives her hubby his IV steroids and he gets better.


You made me laugh! Thank you, I needed that!
This day has been a crazy blur. Without the multitude of details, the current situation is;
A wonderful woman (K) who works with Begin Again horse rescue has agreed to let me get the funds up there quickly by using the donate button on their website. Another amazing lady (T) has offered to go pick Belle up. 
By using the donate, the funds would be in the bank tomorrow. K said she will pick up the money and meet with T and pass it on to her. T said she can go tomorrow evening, do the purchase, pick Belle up and take her to T's place.
K knows T and verifies she is a trust worthy person. T said she has a big place and she is happy to keep Belle until I can arrange transport. 
I have posted on Fleet of Angels, actually that is where I met T. Another woman responded, said she is good friends with T and there are people heading for Tulsa very soon. I can do Tulsa! It's just about 150 miles away, I can do that. About 5 hours round trip, I think I would rest and meet some of my heroes before coming back.
The bad news is I got word from T that a friend of hers knows B, the woman who has Belle. She said B is a "wacko" her word, the place is a "dive" and no horse should live there. She said I need to get Belle out asap. Hence the main reason for my rush. I would be rushing anyways, scared B will change her mind again.
I have emailed B, telling her that a friend can bring her cash and pick Belle up. Now I wait to hear back, praying everything works out.


----------



## franknbeans

It may have made you laugh, but it is true. My DH has MS, altho his is progressive, which does not get better with steroids, and is less common. The more common form does. I am hoping you can get her soon. Another 8 weeks, and you will start to have weather to be concerned about. Perhaps if you remind B that winter is coming and you would like to help her by taking Belle so she has less to care for in the freezing cold and snow……and wind….and ice…..;-)


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> It may have made you laugh, but it is true. My DH has MS, altho his is progressive, which does not get better with steroids, and is less common. The more common form does. I am hoping you can get her soon. Another 8 weeks, and you will start to have weather to be concerned about. Perhaps if you remind B that winter is coming and you would like to help her by taking Belle so she has less to care for in the freezing cold and snow……and wind….and ice…..;-)


I wish I had thought of that. I did comment that whenever I make a tough decision (which this is) I like to get it over with. She said she had to repair some fence, so I also used that, saying I bet the money would come in handy, fence work is never cheap. Waiting for her to respond is he!!.
I can't do anything until I know she is good with tomorrow eve.


----------



## egrogan

Sounds like you have a good plan in place-can't wait to continue to follow your progress. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Why am I not surprised to find out the lady is a "wacko". I hope you specified "this can happen as soon as you ok it, even literally the same day possibly and we can give you X amount IN CASH at that time." then yeah the whole weather how hard it is, etc, etc


----------



## KsKatt

It is (oh Lord I hope!) all set up for tomorrow evening. I don't know just what time. 
There will be no celebration until Belle is in the trailer, driving away. I am aware of that.

If this screws up, so help me I am going to find the nearest mental hospital and get me a room. Then I can lay on the floor and color on the walls with crayons held between my toes.:happydance:
(This does not represent a happy dance, this is the closest I could find to running around like a crazy person.)


----------



## Yogiwick

Good luck!!! We will be holding our breath.

I totally sympathize with the "crazy dance" and wall coloring!


----------



## franknbeans

You can trust the folks at Begin Again to do all they can to help. They are good folks, and definitely trustworthy. As I said, my BO knows them personally, has for years.


----------



## egrogan

Good luck today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811

I'm going to celebrate with you when Belle gets on that trailer! Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425

Sending prayers your way...I truly hope that you are able to retrieve your mare from this woman.


----------



## KsKatt

Updating, this morning has everything going beautifully. I "donated" the $300. to the rescue. K, from the rescue, will be getting the money to T sometime soon. T has informed me about B and doesn't want any more delays than necessary. T will be going to get Belle right after work, she plans on using her own funds and my money will just be a refund. Had I already talked about the second T? She is involved in the rescue and informed me that the rescue is aware of B, she is considered a hoarder. 
But T (#1) said that she should be at B's place about 6pm. She will let me know the minute it is done. And I will share that here.
Did I tell you that T (#2) said a group of people are going to be going to Tulsa, where I could meet up? We are taking one step at a time. She said we will work on that as soon as Belle is safe. 
Today is going to be interesting! I did find a flat tire on my little truck and I need to get cat food, so I will be able to stay busy part of the time!


----------



## dkb811

I know you will breathe a big sigh of relief when Belle is on that trailer! We all will too!!


----------



## karliejaye

I have been following silently and the most recent updated have me breathless. Sending good vibes and seriously hoping this goes off without undue drama.
I have had a similar he!!'ish selling experience, though nothing quite so dramatic. You'll be in my thoughts the rest of the day.


----------



## franknbeans

I have my fingers crossed…


----------



## KsKatt

Well, this is interesting. Pulled out my little air tank, took it to the mechanic shop and put air in it. Don't have to use it often, thankfully. The tire is flat flat so we think the bead is not holding, that would explain why the air isn't staying in the tire, or whatever I am not any good at this stuff. So, I need to pull out the jack and try to get the tire off. I hate to admit that I haven't done that in a very long time.
Right now it is 93 degrees F, with some humidity after the rain we had. It would be way easier to do if I could keep the sweat out of my eyes. It is keeping me occupied!:wink:


----------



## KsKatt

It should be 6pm in New York right now. If you wanted to say a prayer, I think right now would be the perfect time.


----------



## Yogiwick

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## egrogan

Awww, what a tease, I saw your post and jumped right on here!! All my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Roperchick

Holyshmokes. I had no idea all this had happened since my last check here lol

Crossing my fingers for y'all!


----------



## Pyrros

Anxiously waiting for a good update! And crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## KsKatt

I'm answering before reading te most recent posts and save details so I can give you the news. I just got off the phone with T.
It is done! Belle is in T's trailer headed for her temporary home!!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Congratulations.


----------



## dkb811

Praise the Lord!! I'm so happy for you and Belle!!


----------



## franknbeans

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!!!


----------



## egrogan

Woooooooohooooooooooooo!!!!!

I'm such a sucker for happy endings!


----------



## Yogiwick

Not over yet but hopefully the rest is uneventful


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> It may have made you laugh, but it is true. My DH has MS, altho his is progressive, which does not get better with steroids, and is less common. The more common form does. I am hoping you can get her soon. Another 8 weeks, and you will start to have weather to be concerned about. Perhaps if you remind B that winter is coming and you would like to help her by taking Belle so she has less to care for in the freezing cold and snow……and wind….and ice…..;-)


I'm sorry I blew right over this in my rush. I'm sorry for you and your husband!:-( I know nothing about MS, but what you say and the word progressive make it sound like, as bad as MS is under normal circumstances, what you two are facing is even worse.
May the Lord place his hands upon you and give you strength to get through whatever the future holds.
What I have seen from you tells me you are a good, caring person. I hope there are huge piles of good karma surrounding you!:hug:


----------



## dkb811

Any word on how Belle is doing today? How was her condition when she was picked up last night. Hoping all is well with her!


----------



## franknbeans

I know FB posts are not supposed to be here, but here is what the rescue posted, and a picture of Belle.


----------



## KsKatt

That goes to a page called Everything Horses, it's a closed group. As a non member all I got was the heading and a partial list of members.


----------



## KsKatt

I got a message from Tammy L that she has posted and we wait and hope. This would be another good time for prayers and/or positive thoughts!


----------



## dkb811

KsKatt said:


> I got a message from Tammy L that she has posted and we wait and hope. This would be another good time for prayers and/or positive thoughts!


 Sorry, I'm a little lost as to what's going on. Why are prayers needed now?


----------



## Yogiwick

Belle is out of her old home but is waiting for the trip back down to her Mommy 

So "safe" but not home yet!

Is she staying at the rescue or with Tammy?


----------



## franknbeans

Sorry-I thought I could link it so folks could see the picture. She looks good, actually. Good weight at least. Cute filly.


----------



## Yogiwick

Hope we get lots of "welcome home" pictures soon


----------



## KsKatt

She is at Tammy S's place. Tammy has told me that she is doing very well. I love the way everybody that meets Belle talks about how laid back and easy going she is.
I want to show off two pics that I just love. Please excuse the tank, it is in need of patching!



She was almost 6 months old. I have been working on an album of her in my pics. I have not gotten very far at all, my computer is the definition of slow!


----------



## KsKatt

Just wanted to update, we are still in a holding pattern. We are working on hitching a ride so I won't have to take out a loan! I visit with Tammy, and told her I feel like I am imposing on her kindness and that I'm sure she wasn't planning on having an extra horse for so long. Here is a quote, "Belle is more than welcome to stay as long as needed. SHE IS NOT AN ISSUE AT ALL! She fits in very nice at my place. She loves everyone!"
Now I may have to worry if Tammy will let Belle go!:lol: Everybody that meets Belle just loves her. If it takes too much longer I will just have to bite the bullet, but Belle will come home!


----------



## Yogiwick

"She fits in very nicely at my place" Uh oh XD


----------



## KsKatt

I just have to tell you guys something that just blew me away. 
Remember M, who took Belle to New York and gave her to B. I always felt I can't say anything, I gave Belle to her. I tried to think that she must have been having money issues or something, she never said. One thing I was curious about, M said B was nice and went nuts after her surgery. I asked one of the ladies in NY when B had come to their attention and they started watching her, it was Feb. 2013. She said B had issues way before her cancer. I guess M had no idea who her "friend" was. 
I do admit that the only way I got B's name was to promise not to contact her. Anybody think that makes sense, was there something M didn't want me to find out?
The last contact I had from M was Aug. 11, telling me to be patient.
As far as I could tell M was doing nothing. 
OK, I broke my promise. But, I really believe that if I had waited for M, Belle would either still be with B, or sold to who knows who.
Anyway, M had said she would be going to NY to get her other horse. I messaged her, told her Belle was safe and asked if she was still going to NY.
She went ballistic that I had gone behind her back. In three messages, telling me off, not once did she ask if Belle was alright. From the one who kept telling me Belle was being neglected and that "she doesn't look good". Not once.


----------



## Yogiwick

Good riddance to both of them.

M sounds just as messed up as B. B at least seems nice and honest just a little wacko. M sounds like a mess. Just wash your hands of them. I'm glad your baby is safe!


----------



## egrogan

Agreed, do you really want M to know the horse is back with you? I wouldn't want her to know anything about me. I wouldn't contact her or respond to her at all.


----------



## KsKatt

After the hell M put me through, being quick to say Belle was being neglected, but any other info was like pulling teeth. I would wait for her to message me, that she had done something, anything. I begged her to call me, she just blew right over it. Actually, I had not said anything to M because I think I knew she would be ****y. The only reason I broke down was because I want Belle HERE. I have no problem washing them both out of my life. The only connection I ever had to M was Belle. 
This has been such a horrible time that I just want it over, I can't relax until Belle is here, where I can reach out and touch her! I believe, completely, that Belle is in good hands, but it kills me that I can't see her, touch her.:-(
I am not use to relying on others. Maybe I'm a control freak, I don't think so, but having no control at all is worse than he!!.:-(


----------



## Roperchick

i would not tell M where Belle is or in any way shape or form ask her assistance in getting Belle home. it may take longer to get her here without M but i wouldnt trust her as far a i could throw her.


----------



## Yogiwick

Don't think you would of been given Bs info at all if she genuinely did not want you contacting her.


----------



## DuffyDuck

And if B minded, she'd have contacted M and aske why her details were passed on..


----------



## KsKatt

I crossed state lines with a horse once, over 20 years ago. I've been told that Belle has a 2 year coggins, never heard of anything other than 1 year. Was told a 2 year is sufficient in state but I need a 1 year to cross state lines. No problem. I just want to make sure I get all my Ts crossed and Is dotted. Is there anything else I need?
I need to be doing something, waiting is not something I'm good at!


----------



## Yogiwick

I'd just check with your vet. Or the shipper if you're doing that. They should know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starcailer

For travel outside of 75 miles, here in CO you need a coggins (good for 1 year), brand inspection, health certificate and travel card. Brand inspection/travel card both come from the brand inspector and health cert. from the vet.


----------



## KsKatt

Starcailer said:


> For travel outside of 75 miles, here in CO you need a coggins (good for 1 year), brand inspection, health certificate and travel card. Brand inspection/travel card both come from the brand inspector and health cert. from the vet.


There is no brand and I've never heard of a travel card. Many horses are not branded, how can everyone be expected to have one?


----------



## Celeste

I think that brand inspection is more of a western thing.


----------



## Yogiwick

I know I already said this but think it may of gotten lost in the shuffle .
Just call the vet and ask. I assume your contact at the rescue would know too. Any shippers you're contacting should also know.

I believe each state has their own requirements. I *think* it also matters on whether you're driving through or stopping.


----------



## KsKatt

I know, I'm obsessing, probably part of feeling helpless and just wanting to get this done. I do believe Belle is in good hands, but they aren't mine. I have a strong feeling many of you would feel the same way if you were in my shoes. It's so nice of you to support and comfort me, but it's hard. 
I've had my kids on my property, in my control for over 30 years. The thought of boarding, although it would be so much easier in so many ways, just feels alien. I can go out any time and check on them, I know exactly what they eat, if they are sick, get hurt, etc. My heart is not going to be whole until I can put my hands on her. Probably, also, because of spending so much time being told she was being neglected and in the hands of someone "psycho bwitch", "wacko", sounding unstable. It's hard to get those "pictures" out of my head!
After all of this I'm scared to death of something going wrong. Missing one little detail and messing everything up.
Sometimes when I'm going on and on and fretting, I'm just venting, just letting off steam or just thinking out loud. You'll probably be glad when this is over because then maybe I'll shut up!:lol:
Thank you for putting up with my ranting and raving.:hug:


----------



## franknbeans

Shipper should know what is needed. Here on the east coast it is typically coggins and health cert. within a week or so of transport. SHe is with good people. You know that, so let them do their work without bugging them incessantly please? I know they are busy-they picked up a couple more at an auction yesterday, and if you feel it is that urgent that you have her with you-just hire a shipper to go get her.


----------



## KsKatt

I haven't been pestering. I have no contact at all with the rescue and there are days I don't send any messages at all. Then I'll just ask if there's been any progress, period. I got a picture back in the beginning and only just asked for another one. I do way more letting off steam here than anywhere. I have been very careful to not annoy anyone. Driving myself crazy with not having much contact at all. 
I have told both what offer I've had, asked if I should take it. Both ladies have told me that we can do better and wait. If either one of them ever sounded tired of the efforts, I'd do whatever I had too. They are the ones telling me not to!


----------



## egrogan

Hi KS-any updates on your filly's travel plans?


----------



## KsKatt

OMG, I would have sworn I updated!:shock:

I am so sorry! Instead of just saying I would help with gas+, T.L. said I should just make an offer. So I made it $500., that is about half of the lowest shipper offers. And one of her friends said she'd do it! It would be the very end of Oct, she's going to the Color Breed Congress starting Nov 4. This woman has been riding, showing for over 20 and has made the trip to Tulsa many, many times. 
Belle's vet appointment is set for Oct 2. T. L. is still trying to find someone who is going to the Arabian Championship, Oct 17- 25, or the Morgan Championship in Oklahoma City, Oct. 11-18. 
Anyway, it's going great! I am looking forward to having a countdown of days!


----------



## KsKatt

The vet appointment was this am. Belle has her paperwork. I know I had pushed to get the paperwork earlier. Now her health certificate will be on it's last day on the day she starts her trip, Nov.1.
It's super hard to be a bit of a control freak and have no control! I wish I wasn't a control freak, if only I could control that.:shock::lol: It is good to be aware of our strengths and weaknesses. I'm sure this situation would be tough for anybody. This has been a huge learning experience!:wink:
I just counted days, if the health certificate begins the day of the exam, 30 days is Oct.31.
Can someone tell me that I'm just being a worry wort and it's fine?


----------



## anndankev

I think 30 days from Oct 2nd is Nov 1st.

But I'm no authority.


----------



## KsKatt

I know, I just counted days, I don't know how any of this works! 
I am usually an optimist, sometimes cautiously optimistic, but still optimistic. Now, I feel like I'm just waiting for things to mess up. This isn't like me.
I've gotten to "friend" the lady that is going to transport Belle. Since she's hauled to Tulsa many times, she'll know what's what.


----------



## KsKatt

I looked back to remember exactly what I had said (post 20) about M giving me B's name. I left something out,I had to promise not to contact her (B) before M would give me the name. 
Yes, I turned around and did everything in my power to contact B. I broke a promise that never made a bit of sense. Why would she not want me to contact B? It was telling B all about Belle that made everything work. M and B weren't talking to each other! I have no doubt that if I hadn't done what I did, I would still be sitting here in limbo.
When I was first getting those estimates for transport and feeling lost, I contacted M. She had said she would be going to New York to pick up her other horse. I was hoping she would bring Belle with her. I simply said I had gotten Belle and if she as still going, would she bring Belle with.
M went ballistic, jumping all over me for "going behind her back" I sent her a message that we should just be concerned about Belle's best interest. M replied blasting me for questioning her feelings for Belle. She sent me a third message that she was unfriending me and that I better not ever contact her or any of her friends.
In all three messages, M never once asked about Belle, not once. For someone who was telling me that Belle was being neglected, possibly mistreated, that she "didn't look good", she couldn't be bothered to ask if Belle was alright.
I am going to make a part 2 of this post. Sometimes I lose them if they're this long.


----------



## KsKatt

Last night I got a message from M.:shock:
She asked if I had found a ride for Belle (or Prada, as M refers to her).
I'm looking at the message with a ton of feelings going through me. Part of me wanted to just blow her off, but that felt like I would be lowering myself to her level. Part of me wondered what she wants. Part of me wanted to give her the bare essentials, just to be nice.
While I'm thinking about it, this afternoon she sent me another message that a friend of hers is going to Tulsa and he might take her with. She doesn't know what he'd charge. 
I went ahead and replied that there is a ride, the first of Nov, but I would love something sooner. I was torn just sending that out. There's no way I'm going to trust her! She replied saying he's leaving the middle of this month, she thinks.
I messaged her that I would have to have direct contact with her friend. Just saying there's too much to discuss to go through a third party, and he would have to be able to tell me he'd arrived and where he is. I figure if she pulls her crap not giving me a name, it's done. I'm not playing that game.
If the friend checked out, and I'd be contacting people, I would talk to the woman who already agreed before I changed anything. T says she's still looing for something sooner, so it's not like I'd be messing anybody up. If that was the case, I'd change nothing.
I'm getting beeped that M has replied.


----------



## KsKatt

Here are the 6 replies, exactly;
I have to see if he will do it first
or you can do it yourself I was trying to help
he has room for two
for Oct. 12
where is Prada located
for 400. dollars

I noticed she never tells me who. Had to throw in some sarcasm in reply two. I'm not comfortable with telling her where Belle is. She's not the one transporting.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe you could suggest that she give her friend your contact information. 

It sounds like she may be a nut case.


----------



## KsKatt

How does this sound;
"That sounds great. Please give my info to your friend so we can make arraignments. If he'd send me a friend request, that would be fine. I think he can message me without it though."

She ignored my question about who he is, it seems fair that I ignore her question about where Belle is.
I think that sounds like a nice, courteous response. Can you see anything she might take wrong?


----------



## Yogiwick

Sounds like you're doing things right.

I would not trust her friend either personally..

It's valid to want to know in case it's out of the friend's way but no reason you can't tell the guy yourself. But if she pushes maybe give her a county? Or a nearby city "Buffalo area"?

Again, I would just say "I'm all set thanks". Seems a little fishy to me.


----------



## KsKatt

If she gives me a name, I would have him checked out. If the ladies that are helping me like him, I'd think about it. I would have to have contact, period. If she won't give me a name then she's back to playing her games and I ain't playin'.:wink:
As much as I would like to have Belle home sooner, I'm not taking any chances on messing things up. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## natisha

I wouldn't trust M. She tells you to never contact her then she contacts you with an offer to help? Two weeks isn't that much longer to wait. Look at all you've been through trying to find that horse. You may not get lucky a second time handing her over to some guy that M chose, no matter how nice he seems.

Even if you contact him you have no idea if he is truthful or is a 'hire' by M to hurt you. I wouldn't tell her a thing or believe anything she says. Drop her & the guy & stick with your own plans.


----------



## KsKatt

I still had not contacted her when I was ready to shut everything down for the night. Going to shut off my phone I noticed a missed call, 716 area code. Last check on fb message from M;
Okay, I'm going to tell him no lol your loss

followed by another message saying,
His name is Tim carnes he is a great horse hauler he wants you to get ahold of him

The only thing I want right now is, has anyone heard of him. Tim Carnes? I'm curious if he's even real.


----------



## KsKatt

This gets "funnier" by the minute!
I had googled Tim Carnes and got a politician in Texas. Tried face book and got a whole list of that name. If she thinks I'm going to go through a list, she's nuts.

I went ahead and messaged her saying I couldn't do much with just a name. All my messages have been brief and to the point. 

Her responses;
Find him on facebook
Or I'll get his number but you need to start being a little nicer I'm trying to help you
Where is Prada right now
Here is his number 607-#####

I googled the area code and it is New York. It's not the number on my phone. I do need to call it, just curious who called.

But seriously, I need to get a little nicer? I guess it's that I'm not jumping to respond to her and I'm not all chatty. That's just not going to happen, and I am not telling her where Belle is!!


----------



## Roperchick

She's just trying to keep herself in these shenanigans now. Only offering enough information to keep you interested so you have to keep going to HER for help. There's a name for her but its not appropriate for HoFo haha

Have you typed his phone number into Facebook? If he has it registered on his profile it'll being him straight up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt

Okay, did that (Thank you, I didn't think of that!)
I got a Tim Carnes, pics look like a cowboy and he has filled out nothing. There's no info. The only way to find out anything I'd have to send a friend request.


----------



## Roperchick

Hmmmm yiu should be able to message him without a friend request. Weird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811

Please, don't tell her where Belle is. Something just isn't right with that girl..steer clear of her. This all seems so fish it stinks!!


----------



## KsKatt

Roperchick said:


> Hmmmm yiu should be able to message him without a friend request. Weird
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just hoping to get info.
I called the phone # from yesterday, it was Megan. I played nice, I know how to be a good girl.:wink: I did thank her for her help. She told me that she believes Tim hauls professionally, if she doesn't know for sure that doesn't sound like they are too close. She said he is hauling Arabians to a show in Tulsa, well that does fit. Arabian World in Tulsa mid Oct.
Having the number given me for a Tim Carnes checks out that he is a real person.:lol:
I would love to find someone who knows him or has hired him.


----------



## franknbeans

Post a question on the Upstate NY horse group and see if anyone knows him if you want. However, I think you are foolish to give much more that the time of day to M. I would not trust her or anyone she associates with as far as I could throw them. Stick with your plan and stop fretting all the time. Period. You have already, IMO, talked way too much to M. All I would have said is-"yes, have transport. Thanks."


----------



## KsKatt

Thank you for being worried about me! And yes, I have been a worry wart! I think it's just that this whole ride has been such a roller coaster, I'm just waiting for the next downhill.
I messaged the lady that will haul Nov.1 and asked her about the timing on the papers and she gave me a big thumbs up. I have felt way better after that. 
I think there is a part of me that hopes there is a good side to Megan. That no matter what she thinks of me, that she really did/does love Belle. If she didn't then what does that say about me giving Belle to her? Hoping that her conscience finally kicked in.
But I am not giving in, no I did bust my butt and go through h#!! getting to this point. That's why I've been so nuts.:wink: I am not cancelling any plans already made!


----------



## Yogiwick

So she gave you the guys number and it was her? lol

I'm not saying the guys not legit or honest. I'm saying I would have nothing to do with her.

Even if the guy is honest she could of convinced him it's her horse (it's a friend maybe he's even seen the horse at her house) and that it's really her hiring him. Please stay far away :/. The more you tell her the more she will push for.

You're being nice, you just aren't being a push over. She very well does have a good side, but neither side needs to be involved in this situation any more. It's not worth risking just because you want to feel good about it.


----------



## franknbeans

I think you are too nice and perhaps a bit too trusting. M has your number. I would not for one minute believe she cares about your filly. I would, at the very least, call her a manipulator. (I am trying to be nice and not get censored.)


----------



## KsKatt

Yogiwick said:


> So she gave you the guys number and it was her? lol
> 
> I'm not saying the guys not legit or honest. I'm saying I would have nothing to do with her.
> 
> Even if the guy is honest she could of convinced him it's her horse (it's a friend maybe he's even seen the horse at her house) and that it's really her hiring him. Please stay far away :/. The more you tell her the more she will push for.
> 
> You're being nice, you just aren't being a push over. She very well does have a good side, but neither side needs to be involved in this situation any more. It's not worth risking just because you want to feel good about it.


Oh no no! There was a missed call on my phone that was her. The number she gave me does check out. Well, I used it on facebook and it gave me a Tim Carnes. 
I feel sorry for him, with friends like her...:shock:


----------



## egrogan

franknbeans said:


> Post a question on the Upstate NY horse group and see if anyone knows him if you want. However, I think you are foolish to give much more that the time of day to M. I would not trust her or anyone she associates with as far as I could throw them. Stick with your plan and stop fretting all the time. Period. You have already, IMO, talked way too much to M. All I would have said is-"yes, have transport. Thanks."


Totally agree with this. You have trustworthy people helping, I would leave it at that. This woman has been nothing but a headache, I would not engage with her at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I would be terrified to involve her in the transport. She very well may take the horse to her house and say you authorized it.


----------



## Yogiwick

^That's what I was thinking. If the guy is a friend and has seen the horse at M's house even an honest person could be tricked into bringing the horse to her.


----------



## KsKatt

I am not going to change plans. Don't worry about that!
I admit that looking at the calender and figuring 28 days before I get her and the 9 or 10 through Megan makes me sad. Not enough to change anything, just sad. I also think I could feed her cheaper here. I know those can seem like I'm being cheap, but we are afraid to spend any money until Belle is home and we have paid the final bill. Right now it's; 
Belle's price- $300.
The feed bill from several days ago (I need to get that check sent!)-$90.
The transport- $500.
That puts us at $890.
I haven't gotten the vet bill yet, trip charge and all.
It's going to take a good $100. worth of gas going to Tulsa and back.
Just paying for her feed is awesome, I am thrilled beyond any words I can come up with for that! But, it will be easier to slide her into my feed bill. I need to find out what the prices are in New York, it may not be that big a difference.
Yes, the final total may not even be as much as many people spend on a purchase price and I'm sure it wouldn't be as much of a worry here if not for Mom's car accident last Feb, that really hurt us with medical bills. 
All this is just being scary, I like having extra in case of emergencies. No body should own any animal if they can't have money set aside for emergencies and I'm not use to being this stretched. God forbid anything else happen. I hate having the whole family having to have to be so careful, with money, just because of me. 
So yes, what could be makes me very sad. The mere thought of actually going along with anything that includes Megan gives me the creeps and I'm not going to do it.
Understand that I am not changing anything, Belle will be hauled by the wonderful lady going to Tulsa on Nov.1.


----------



## KsKatt

Sorry all this is turning into a book! I think that last post was some of the stress coming out. 
Is it against the rules to post a link to a service like a farrier ad?
It was out of curiosity that I was looking into this Tim guy. If he was even real. Not that I'm looking to hire him, just curious. I think it's interesting that his fb page has pictures but absolutely no info. I would think there would, at least, be a mention of a transport business. A business like that should be advertised as much as possible. I would think.

A friend of mine did some checking, on his own, using the name and phone # found a farrier. For the phone # to match it has to be him. M has horses, she has lived in that area of New York most of her life, before marriage. She should know if her friend is a farrier! Just another thing to raise doubts.

The thought of doing anything that has M, even remotely, involved gives me the creeps and makes me feel a little sick. It's just not going to happen.
I have a countdown of days written on my calender. Not including the day I should be picking Belle up. Today has a 28 written on it!

btw- how creepy is that that M keeps referring to Belle as Prada? That is something that jumped out at me and feels very uncomfortable.


----------



## Yogiwick

Yeah I understand the Prada thing slipping a time or two but if I were her I would make a point to say Bella.

The guy could be an "unofficial" shipper" I'm not surprised to hear he's a farrier.

If you even call the guy, which I wouldn't, I would specify repeatedly that the horse belongs to you and flat out ask him what the plan was from M's point of view.

Don't worry about venting. We definitely sympathize and I can imagine how hard this is.


----------



## Celeste

I would contact the rescue that has her and make sure they know not to let anybody that you do not authorize move her.


----------



## KsKatt

I'm not calling him. I did send him a fb message Friday. Starting out by saying, "are you the Tim M told me to get a hold of?" I haven't heard from him. If I do hear from him I'm just going to say that "I already have a ride, thank you, don't want to leave you hanging."
I tried to send a note to every transporter I had contacted to say I had a ride. It just seems like the polite thing to do. Many said thank you. 
Belle's not at the rescue, she is at a home. They have no need to know where she is to begin with. Address only known by a few, those specifically involved in my quest.

Repeatedly calling her Prada was actually a poor choice on her part. It made me feel suspicious of her acting like she still owned her. Way too possessive.

For anybody in New York, what hay is found there? We have Brome, Alfalfa and Prairie. I get very good quality Brome. Alfalfa has scared me ever since a vet looked the horse I had at that time and said that one single Blister Beetle would kill her. I would be very careful buying any. Would it be sufficient to have two bales of her hay sent with for the transition? I don't know how much space there is in the trailer. Just out of curiosity what is the price of hay there? 

It may be a while before she gets here, but I would like to be prepared. And it gives me something to think about rather than obsessing!:lol:


----------



## KsKatt

Oh, that is one of Belle's baby pictures for the avatar.


----------



## dkb811

Hang in there! I know 28 days must seem like a lifetime, but you can do that to ensure Belle's safety. Try to stay busy as best as you can. Hope we get lots of pictures when you have her again!


----------



## Yogiwick

KsKatt said:


> I'm not calling him. I did send him a fb message Friday. Starting out by saying, "are you the Tim M told me to get a hold of?" I haven't heard from him. If I do hear from him I'm just going to say that "I already have a ride, thank you, don't want to leave you hanging."
> I tried to send a note to every transporter I had contacted to say I had a ride. It just seems like the polite thing to do. Many said thank you.
> Belle's not at the rescue, she is at a home. They have no need to know where she is to begin with. Address only known by a few, those specifically involved in my quest.
> 
> Repeatedly calling her Prada was actually a poor choice on her part. It made me feel suspicious of her acting like she still owned her. Way too possessive.
> 
> For anybody in New York, what hay is found there? We have Brome, Alfalfa and Prairie. I get very good quality Brome. Alfalfa has scared me ever since a vet looked the horse I had at that time and said that one single Blister Beetle would kill her. I would be very careful buying any. Would it be sufficient to have two bales of her hay sent with for the transition? I don't know how much space there is in the trailer. Just out of curiosity what is the price of hay there?
> 
> It may be a while before she gets here, but I would like to be prepared. And it gives me something to think about rather than obsessing!:lol:


Don't know the details but it will never hurt to have transitional feed.


----------



## KsKatt

The grain is Safe Choice Original which is available locally. I don't know how the hay transition goes. I would imagine it is something to be concerned about. I read posts with people talking about the kinds of hay they feed and so many are not available here. I have no idea what New York has.
I know she will be stressed by the changes in her life lately and a trip that long will really have her system stressed. The last thing I want is to upset her tummy on top of all that.


----------



## Celeste

I think that if you use a grass hay, you will be ok. The issues that I have seen come from people going from poor quality grass hay to extremely good alfalfa.


----------



## franknbeans

Please stop obsessing over this Tim guy and M. If you have not told M where Bella is, I doubt there is a way for her to even know. Many farriers(as well as others, honestly)start a FB page and then do not do much with it. Life happens, and they get busy. Not surprising at all, nor is it "suspicious". What difference does any of it really make? They have nothing to do with the current situation UNLESS YOU ALLOW THEM TO. 

As far as the hay-you need to ask the folks who have her. We have several kinds here that I am aware of, and I do not know the specific kinds of grass, or the prices, since most of my friends have a farmer who mow their land and give them hay for being able to take some. Most of us do not feed much alfalfa at all-it is just too rich. If you want some to transition, then ask the transporter if there is room. There may not be, and it is a mute point.

The cost of the feed is likely to not be much different either-we are talking very very little $$. Safe Choice Original here is $14.75/bag. (perhaps a bit less for the rescue folks). I cannot imagine that she eats enough that the difference in price between here and there will be able to buy you a candy bar.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I suspect that if you let M or her friend Tim haul Belle, you will never see her again. M is up to no good. Easy to fix paperwork and it would show that M is the new owner. 
You know she is safe and sound where she is until she comes home to you. I would not keep M as a friend and especially do not give her news about Belle anymore.


----------



## KsKatt

KsKatt said:


> I am not going to change plans. Don't worry about that!
> The mere thought of actually going along with anything that includes Megan gives me the creeps and I'm not going to do it.
> Understand that I am not changing anything, Belle will be hauled by the wonderful lady going to Tulsa on Nov.1.


Sorry my posts have been so lengthy! It does take the time, that many people just don't have, to do more than skim.
Here's breaking a few down to the most pertinent parts.


----------



## KsKatt

KsKatt said:


> It was out of curiosity that I was looking into this Tim guy. If he was even real. Not that I'm looking to hire him, just curious.
> 
> A friend of mine did some checking, on his own,
> 
> The thought of doing anything that has M, even remotely, involved gives me the creeps and makes me feel a little sick. It's just not going to happen.


Simple curiosity. 
I dod not know the friend was checking, I did not ask him to.
That last, little, paragraph says it all!:wink:


----------



## KsKatt

KsKatt said:


> I'm not calling him. If I do hear from him I'm just going to say that "I already have a ride, thank you, don't want to leave you hanging."
> I tried to send a note to every transporter I had contacted to say I had a ride. It just seems like the polite thing to do. Many said thank you.
> Belle's not at the rescue, she is at a home. They have no need to know where she is to begin with. Address only known by a few, those specifically involved in my quest.
> 
> Repeatedly calling her Prada was actually a poor choice on her part. It made me feel suspicious of her acting like she still owned her. Way too possessive.
> And it gives me something to think about rather than obsessing!:lol:


Confirming how I am NOT giving Belle's location to anybody, especially M or anyone connected to her.


----------



## KsKatt

Celeste said:


> I think that if you use a grass hay, you will be ok. The issues that I have seen come from people going from poor quality grass hay to extremely good alfalfa.


Thank you, that is good to know!


----------



## KsKatt

wyominggrandma said:


> I suspect that if you let M or her friend Tim haul Belle, you will never see her again. M is up to no good. Easy to fix paperwork and it would show that M is the new owner.
> You know she is safe and sound where she is until she comes home to you. I would not keep M as a friend and especially do not give her news about Belle anymore.


Thank you for your concern. Again, I am not doing anything even related to M.
M beat me to the unfriending, I had already planned on it.
I did not give M information about Belle at any time. She even got after me for not being nicer to her.(why do we not have a rolling eyes smilie?) I think it would help if I could show how much I am saying dripping with sarcasm.

I have not been talking about Belle on facebook, knowing M would be able to see. Actually typing that made me think, isn't there a way to block someone from seeing your page and any posts that you make? I'm asking about the posts part, because we do have mutual friends in the KS area. I'm not happy that we have mutual friends, but I do like them and don't want to unfriend them just due to M. I do wonder what M might have said about me to them, since they don't know my side of the story? Not curious enough to ask!! 
I am being careful not to share info with anyone would could share it with her.


----------



## KsKatt

franknbeans said:


> As far as the hay-you need to ask the folks who have her. We have several kinds here that I am aware of, and I do not know the specific kinds of grass, or the prices, since most of my friends have a farmer who mow their land and give them hay for being able to take some. Most of us do not feed much alfalfa at all-it is just too rich. If you want some to transition, then ask the transporter if there is room. There may not be, and it is a mute point.
> 
> The cost of the feed is likely to not be much different either-we are talking very very little $$. Safe Choice Original here is $14.75/bag. (perhaps a bit less for the rescue folks). I cannot imagine that she eats enough that the difference in price between here and there will be able to buy you a candy bar.


I have asked, but haven't gotten a reply yet.
Concerning prices, as I said, that is more curiosity. You've never wondered how prices differ from one area of the country to another? I find that kind of info fascinating. The best price on SC Original here is $14.49. Pretty close. 
I've been amazed at the difference in prices in many places. Especially the price of hay! It's crazy how the prices differ and I've been so very relieved that the prices here are generally much cheaper, sometimes about the same, but I feel bad for the people paying the super high prices.:-(
Talking about stuff like that actually does give me something else to think about, not obsessing.


----------



## Celeste

I think that you can set your facebook so that she can't see your stuff at all.

You can also block her from your phone.

Hopefully she hasn't figured out about this site, but I'm glad you are being nonspecific.


----------



## KsKatt

Yogiwick said:


> Don't worry about venting. We definitely sympathize and I can imagine how hard this is.


Thank you! This is a rather small "horse community" here. Most of the people I know are going to, at least, know someone who knows M. Remember M lived in this area when I gave Belle to her. She then moved to New York, and then moved back here- without Belle. If I say too much about Belle, it would be too easy for that info to get to M. 

I have vented and ranted here because it's one of the only safe places to ask questions and release some of the stress. I hope everyone can understand that!


----------



## KsKatt

Just an update. 
Have heard nothing more from M or her friend Tim, that makes me very happy.
I haven't heard anything about the vet bill, so I'm calling them tomorrow to get them paid. It will be something finished. I am curious how long till the coggins is complete. 
I finally remembered to ask if there is a Bill of Sale. I'm not worried about it, with all the emails, messages and people involved in all this I dare anyone to question ownership!:lol: Response, no Bill of Sale. I told her that's fine, we're good.
She forgot to answer about the hay. I'm not worried about it, but I'd like to know.
The days are really dragging, but I am trying to stay so busy I don't have time to think. :wink:


----------



## Roperchick

Oh man. I'd be asking her to get a BoS pronto. That's YOUR protection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Coggins should be done. My vet (one of the largest in the area and I think who the rescue uses, only took a few days. It would be sent to whomever's address is on it. I would ask the foster about it, and who it would go to. I would think your name would be on it, but perhaps not. I am thinking back to when they came to do ours this spring…..the vet needed separate addresses for each horse. If they do not have your exact address, it may have the foster's on it, so perhaps they have gotten it in the mail as it will need to accompany her with the health cert. (or at least a copy).


----------



## KsKatt

I called the clinic, Perry Vet, Friday AM to get the bill paid. In getting connected to the right place, I got to chat with two very nice ladies. Sat. AM I got an email from one of those ladies, telling me to expect a call Monday AM to see about "rewriting the chart" to give the Health Certificate a few more days. 
How's that for an awesome person! I guess our chat stayed in her mind and she's trying to help me out! Maybe it is no big deal, about the dates, but it sure will ease my mind. 
I was told that the originals will go to Tammy, to give to Heather for the trip. I will be mailed copies and a receipt for the charges. 
Today is 21 days or 3 weeks. Time is moving very slowly, but it is moving and the things that need doing are getting done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogiwick

You do realize this horse is never going to be out of your ear and eye sight again?


----------



## KsKatt

Yogiwick said:


> You do realize this horse is never going to be out of your ear and eye sight again?


Weell, I think it would be a little awkward to take her to the grocery store, doctor, etc. But, I am going to be on heightened alert for quite some time!:wink:


----------



## KsKatt

As of tomorrow 16 days and counting. We are getting there!:wink:


----------



## dkb811

Only about a week now and you will have Belle, right? I bet you are so excited!! It seems like it's been forever to me since this whole saga started.. I can only imagine how you feel. Can't wait for the happy reunion! Would love to see pics of her coming off the trailer, and many more after you have her settled


----------



## KsKatt

10 days, so close it's almost scary!:wink:
It's beginning to feel real!


----------



## KsKatt

We've had movement. Okay, Tammy S has been keeping Belle for me and she has a lot going on next week. So, I guess there was a meeting of minds and agreement made. The ladies up there, that have been my angels, do live some distance from each other. I guess Begin Again rescue is somewhat in between.
Tammy S took Belle to the rescue, to stay the night. Tomorrow Tammy L, who found the transport, is going to the rescue anyway and will pick Belle up and take her to Heather's place. Belle will stay there the week until Sat when they head for Tulsa.
Four women in New York have made all this possible. One, Tammy S has lived with her, but, if I understand correctly, none of the other three have ever met Belle. Well, now Kirk, from Begin Again has. As I understand, Kirk is the one who received Belle from Tammy. Tomorrow Tammy L will transport, and therefor, meet her.
Now if only Kathy, from here, could get in on the action! Except I think she's in the opposite direction.:-(
Tomorrow it becomes 8 days.:shock:


----------



## KsKatt

Now, I'm embarrassed. I left out Kirk, from Begin Again Rescue. She brought people together and made it possible for me to get the money (Belle's purchase) up there so fast. And she is the one who is giving her the stall for the night.
Also discovering that Kathy isn't horribly far away, but probably will be busy. I don't know what time Tammy L will pick Belle up.
So, out of the five women, Kathy may be the only one not to meet the silly filly this whole thing has been about.


----------



## franknbeans

And I am OK with that-I will settle for pics of her here when she is safely back home.


----------



## KsKatt

Another benefit, a pic! I believe this is Tammy L picking Belle up from Begin Again to take her to Heather.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1414381168_17ad2a9f0a9b8434ebe8860ce92bf8c0

Her feet need a good trim, but she looks pretty darn good to me! She has been taken well care of by those awesome ladies.:hug:


----------



## dkb811

Thanks for the picture..love it!!


----------



## KsKatt

Getting everything cleaned up. Taking the truck in for a good once over, make sure everything's topped off, secure. Checking both sets of tires. 
Down to counting the fingers of one hand, I feel like a little kid!


----------



## KsKatt

Any suggestions for food/snacks? I know it's not that long of a trip, but I do figure the day. Take a break in Tulsa, I've never been to the show grounds, and I'm sure we'll need to stretch our legs. Drinks are easy, water, soda and tea. Food needs to be easy and not spoil. I want to take good care of my copilot, show my appreciation for her making the trip with me.


----------



## KsKatt

Good news mixed with a bag of bad.
Talked to Heather, they are watching a weather front on the route, in order to miss it they will be leaving early.
Belle will be home even sooner than expected!
But, they plan to leave Sat eve, which will put them in Tulsa Sat eve. I hope we can meet up before dark and, at least get pics/video then. It will be well after dark when we get home, that blows any chances here. I never thought I would complain about anything concerning this, but I hate driving after dark. And we are talking about driving in an unknown area.
I was looking forward to a fun day trip with all kinds of photo ops.
Heather said she will let me know when they leave and update me during the trip. I will keep you updated as I get it. Until it's time for me to head out anyway!:wink:


----------



## Yogiwick

Hope things work out well!


----------



## dkb811

I totally understand your uneasiness about driving after dark. I'm so night blind it's scary! Hoping everything goes well for you! Take care and thanks for the updates!


----------



## KsKatt

Wow, my brain was busy with other thoughts. They will be leaving tonight and getting there Sat night. I just saw that I said they were leaving and arriving on the same day!:hide:


----------



## Drifting

It's suppose to snow or get flurries/ice over the mountains so I can understand them wanting to leave early. At least you'll have your baby soon!


----------



## KsKatt

Absolutely! I would rather drive in the dark than, even chance, them hitting black ice!


----------



## KsKatt

I will be so happy when the twists and turns stop. I lost my copilot. Sunday was great, Saturday is her middle son's birthday. Kid's are #1, that's exactly how it should be! It started out being a solo trip, so it's just back to how it was.
I did message Heather and ask what the earliest possible ETA is, just to give me something to plan around. She said between 2-3pm. That is much earlier than I was thinking! If everything goes right, I could make it home before dark. We do know how plans tend to go, but even if they are a couple hours late that would still cut down on the dark time. 

Do you realize that tomorrow, at this time, I could be getting home, with a very important passenger! :happydance:


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

Do you realize that we will need dozens of pictures?


----------



## Yogiwick

After all of this I don't think we will need to prompt lots of pics


----------



## KsKatt

When we were messaging earlier she talked about letting me know when they leave and then keeping in touch. I have heard nothing and my nerves are stretched so tight. Just getting to this point, her talking about bad weather, me just being the type to have anxiety attacks. Being on the road is a scary thing, I know for a fact that I would be on a tightrope even if she were being transported by the biggest company in the world!


----------



## KsKatt

Houston, there has been contact! They are now well passed Cleveland, OH. GPS still getting an ETA of 2pm. I will need to get out of here by 11am.
We can rest easy. The final stage is in progress!!:happydance:


----------



## KsKatt

Trailer hitched to truck, cooler in truck, just needs stocking. 

Be aware, I have no tech stuff in the truck and only basic cell phone. There will be no updates until I am back, unloaded and she's settled in. Hopefully BY 8pm.


----------



## dkb811

Praying for safe travels for you!


----------



## KsKatt

Finally home and all is secured. Belle is great! Tell you about our "adventures" in the am. I'm exhausted.


----------



## franknbeans

Anxious to hear all about it and finally see some pics!


----------



## egrogan

Can't wait to see the pictures and hear the full story.


----------



## dkb811

So happy you made it safe and sound!


----------



## KsKatt

Ever been so tired you couldn't go to sleep. Kinda like that. I've been up, feeding, now getting to feed myself. There is brain function now.
I will load what I have, on camera, and get back. It's not much, pick up was rushed (for good reason) and this am eating. Not exciting!:?


----------



## KsKatt

The only thing not being uncooperative is Belle. The memory card found it necessary to import every pic and video, again. I am fighting with the videos, I will win!
I decided to concentrate on the few pics I've gotten.






She could use a good grooming, but looks pretty darn good!


----------



## Yogiwick

Seems perfectly happy to be back  She does look good!


----------



## egrogan

Looks like she's in great condition! Tell those rescue ladies the horse forum gives them a big thumbs up for all they did 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811

Yay for happy endings! Belle looks great!


----------



## KsKatt

The repeat head shot was suppose to be this one,



Notice anything Appaloosa like here?


----------



## egrogan

How is Belle settling in?


----------



## KsKatt

Belle shares a pen, w/ two separate stalls, with Cheyenne. Now Cheyenne wasn't too happy at first, would give me dirty looks and wouldn't come up for petting. She is coming to understanding that there is no competition, she still gets attention.:wink: I was glad, the first time I witnessed the two of them running, with Cheyenne in the lead. The first couple of times it was Cheyenne chasing Belle, not looking playful.
Luvy "looks" in her direction and sniffs the air. Belle doesn't seem to notice much.
Belle follows me around, does sniff at me and snuffle my hair. She will look up from her feed, chewing, and watch me.
Yes, it is time to grab more pics!


----------



## KsKatt

Time is flying by so quickly!
Belle needs to work on personal space, but I have to be careful correcting her. I know the Appaloosa eye, sclera, looks startled to begin with, but once you get use to it you can identify true fearfulness. If I move my hands too quickly she really ducks. She pretty much comes quickly when called, sometimes at a run. 
I got a video today, beautiful weather! If I was smart, I would have had the camera with me when I first turned them loose in the yard, Belle and Cheyenne were running and flagging their tails. I had to work to get them moving once I got it.:? If you watch carefully as they run away, towards the trees, they do it, briefly. I need to be more careful about angling the camera towards the sky.


----------



## KsKatt

I don't understand why the video isn't there. Let me try again.


----------



## KsKatt

My submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
What is a security token?
I can't seem to get it from here or photobucket. 
I'm going to try all the options on pb.
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid251.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fgg315%2Fsuebarwebb%2FHorses%2FBelle%2FNov%252029%25202014%2520005_zpsxg0iitfq.mp4&title=">
http://vid251.photobucket.com/albums/gg315/suebarwebb/Horses/Belle/Nov 29 2014 005_zpsxg0iitfq.mp4


----------



## KsKatt

One of them worked!
Both Belle and Cheyenne will flip their tails up over their backs. Got to be some Arabian blood for sure.

I almost forgot to mention that, either some others kept up on her feet or she remembers well. Babies are so easy to work with. I worked with her a lot on body work, moving over, touching, picking up feet. The first time I cleaned her feet all I had to do was touch her leg and say foot. She raised her foot to me, as a matter of fact, when I headed for the fourth, final, foot, she was picking it up before I even got there! I am so proud of her!!:clap:


----------



## KsKatt

Overdue an update! Not much gong on, winter blahs. About a week ago Belle nipped my arm during feeding. She had to think I was coming over the wall to get her!:lol: She keeps her little mouth to herself now.:wink:
Got 3 pics today. Just fun shots.


----------



## Zexious

Glad she's home, and behaving herself


----------



## KsKatt

A well overdue update.
Little miss Belle is playing the part of a naughty child quite well! I am looking forward to consistently decent weather for some good consistent work.:wink: I do get after her every time she is mouthy and pushy, but we do need to get serious about some real training. Ground work only of course. Here are some pics.


----------



## KsKatt

I do not know how those dark corners came to be, I checked that nothing was in the way.
I'm trying to record her white hairs so I can keep up with any changes. As much as I am looking forward to seeing her shed out, I'm not thrilled that she seems to have started with cold weather still due.


----------



## KsKatt

Her tail seems to be roan underneath, not sure about that. I love that little dark spot on her nose.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Shes definitely a BAB. Does she have appy in her, or POA (can't remember what you said her breeding was and too lazy to look :lol: )? Her lips are mottled, which is an LP trait.


----------



## KsKatt

It has been a long time since telling about them, here's a reminder.

Dam;


Sire;




Yikes, I had forgotten we had those rolls of old wire in the yard! They have been disposed of. And the stuff that blew in (Kansas wind) is picked up.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So dam is a POA. That explains the mottling. The white in the tail could be just random white hairs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

The white in the tail is either random hairs or (my guess) from the LP, I'm guessing she's going to varnish out a bit.

Glad she's doing so well.

They are all shedding, hopefully they know something we don't


----------



## KsKatt

I'm sorry, I thought I had posted this already.

March 14,2015. Belle turned 2 years old. Hard to believe so muh time has passed, even though part of it dragged on for, what felt like, forever.:-x
I have got to play with my camera video to get more familiar with with what is what. I thought I was taking a video, but I must have done something wrong, nothing was there. I just can't tell what is happening when the screen is such a glare I see my own reflection.
Here are some pics anyway.


----------



## Yogiwick

She looks pretty darn nice for 3. Prettier and prettier!!

Love the streamers! She looks very happy and content  I think she knows she's safe and loved. Sure looks it!


----------



## KsKatt

I did get one video, when I first went out to get Belle. I interrupted quite the nap! I need to do the research and see just how long a horse must lay flat out before it's too much.
I was stunned that I got so close to Cheyenne without her getting up, until I started getting a little worried. At first I was amused, teasing her that I'd caught her laying down. Anyhow, see for yourself.:lol:


----------



## Yogiwick

I'm guilty of getting worried as the time ticks past and making them get up!


----------



## dkb811

Happy belated Birthday, Belle! She looks healthy and beautiful, love the pics!


----------



## egrogan

Belle looks so great in the pictures, all shiny and happy.


----------



## KsKatt

Thank you everybody!
I have to admit to being rather surprised at how shiny she is in March, needing to shed.:think: Nobody, but the Shetland, got very fuzzy this year. Extra hair for sure, but not like winters in the past. We did have some really cold temps, but not even a week before 40s and 50s. Actually, it roller coastered so much nobody could get acclimated. Well, it is Kansas!:lol:


----------



## MaximasMommy

She is stunning, how tall do you think she will end up?


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur

I just read this start to finish. So happy you got your baby back home.

I am from Western NY/Northern PA and to clear up some unanswered questions, yes Tim Carnes is real, a farrier, and a good guy. I have used him a couple times and he is an excellent farrier. Really like him. I know he hauls all over, too.


----------



## KsKatt

Should I start a thread in "Horse Colors and Genetics"?
Post a few pics of Belle the first few weeks (of life), then around weanling, one year and two years of age. Having the thread to add to through time. 
3/29/15



At the rate my computer is just letting get from one pic to another, posting more pics would take all afternoon. But, that one gives you an idea of how she's shedding out.


----------



## Yogiwick

Beautiful.

The answer to any color questions: she's an Appaloosa. lol!

Only time will tell, she may end up completely varnished.


----------



## KsKatt

MaximasMommy said:


> She is stunning, how tall do you think she will end up?


Wow, I really did mean to get back to you sooner!
I did get Belle onto as level ground as possible, and she measured 14 hands even. Sire was 14.2 at the most and dam is 13.3. Can't see her getting much taller. Not sure if she would get all the way to 14.2.


----------

